
(Not) To Do List - jwecker
http://www.52projects.com/52_projects/2005/09/a_nottodo_list.html
======
Alex3917
I think he's wrong on ToDo lists. Trying to keep everything you have to do in
your head reduces the available cycles you have left for productive work. This
is the main idea behind Getting Things Done.

I think news.yc is truly on the forefront of procrastination technology. It's
the ultimate in infotainment, because you aren't getting anything done but yet
there is something about it that makes you feel not completely unproductive.

I think this is a good principle for evil web startups to incorporate. Trying
to get the same entertainment and addictiveness of WoW, but with less of the
feeling of wasting your life (even though you are).

------
Readmore
Shouldn't "Do NOT read a worthless 5 page list of things you shouldn't be
doing" be on that list?

------
juwo
do not sleep? i feel sleepy rithg nowww

